# Wii #2275 - Rock Band 3 (Europe)



## Chanser (Oct 25, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4865^^


----------



## JoyConG (Oct 25, 2010)

o_o 

Awesome!

Gonna get this, haven't played Rockband since I finished the Beatles rockband


----------



## Sly Terry (Oct 25, 2010)

Gotta wait for NTSC version so my DLC's work


----------



## pubert09 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sly Terry said:
			
		

> Gotta wait for NTSC version so my DLC's work


Same here. I'll have fun playing disc songs in the meantime!


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Oct 25, 2010)

What the hell?! I didn't even know this game was announced!


----------



## SjemBo (Oct 25, 2010)

Sonic4Ever said:
			
		

> What the hell?! I didn't even know this game was announced!



Lol.

OT; nice, gonna pick it up later this week (with the awesome new keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Oct 25, 2010)

MORRI


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 25, 2010)

Gotta wait for USA too. A question though, did the USA version of DJ Hero 2 and a few other recent wii games ever come out? I don't remember seeing them listed on this site.


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's the tracklist guys (sorted by decade)! 83 songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :



Spoiler: 2000s:



* Amy Winehouse, “Rehab”
* At the Drive-In, “One Armed Scissor”
* Avenged Sevenfold, “The Beast & the Harlot”
* Dover, “King George”
* The Bronx, “False Alarm”
* The Flaming Lips, “Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots Pt. 1”
* HIM (His Infernal Majesty), “Killing Loneliness”
* Hypernova, “Viva La Resistance”
* Ida Maria, “Oh My God”*
* Juanes, “Me Enamora”
* Metric, “Combat Baby”*
* Paramore, “Misery Business”*
* Phoenix, “Lasso”*
* Poni Hoax, “Antibodies”
* Pretty Girls Make Graves, “Something Bigger, Something Brighter”
* Queens of the Stone Age, “No One Knows”
* The Ravonettes, “Last Dance”
* Rilo Kiley, “Portions for Foxes”*
* Riverboat Gamblers, “Don't Bury Me...I'm Still Not Dead”
* Slipknot, “Before I Forget”
* The Sounds, “Living in America”
* Tegan & Sara, “The Con”
* Them Crooked Vultures, “Dead End Friends”
* Tokio Hotel, “Humanoid”*
* The Vines, “Get Free”*
* The White Stripes, “The Hardest Button to Button”*





Spoiler: 1990s:



* Faith No More, “Midlife Crisis”*
* Filter, “Hey Man, Nice Shot”
* Jane’s Addiction, “Been Caught Stealing”*
* Maná, “Oye Mi Amor”
* Marilyn Manson, “The Beautiful People”
* The Muffs, “Outer Space”
* Phish, “Llama”
* Primus, “Jerry Was a Racecar Driver”
* Rammstein, “Du Hast”
* Smash Mouth, “Walkin’ On The Sun”*
* Spacehog, “In the Meantime”
* Stone Temple Pilots, “Plush”
* Swingin’ Utters, “This Bastard’s Life”





Spoiler: 1980s:



* Anthrax, “Caught in a Mosh”
* Big Country, “In a Big Country”
* The Cure, “Just Like Heaven”*
* Def Leppard, “Foolin’”
* Devo, “Whip It”
* Dio, “Rainbow in the Dark”
* Dire Straits, “Walk of Life”
* Echo & the Bunnymen, “The Killing Moon”
* Huey Lewis and the News, “The Power of Love”
* INXS, “Need You Tonight”*
* J. Geils Band, “Centerfold”
* Joan Jett, “I Love Rock N’ Roll”*
* Night Ranger, “Sister Christian”*
* Ozzy Osbourne, “Crazy Train”*
* The Police, “Don’t Stand So Close to Me”
* Roxette, “The Look”*
* The Smiths, “Stop Me if You Think You’ve Heard This One Before”
* Tears for Fears, “Everybody Wants to Rule the World”
* Whitesnake, “Here I Go Again”*





Spoiler: 1970s:



* The B-52’s, “Rock Lobster”*
* Blondie, “Heart of Glass”
* Bob Marley, “Get Up, Stand Up”
* Chicago, “25 or 6 to 4”
* Deep Purple, “Smoke on the Water”
* Doobie Brothers, “China Grove”*
* Elton John, “Saturday Night’s Alright for Fighting”
* Foreigner, “Cold As Ice”*
* Golden Earring, “Radar Love”
* John Lennon, “Imagine”
* Lynyrd Skynyrd, “Free Bird”
* Queen, “Bohemian Rhapsody”*
* Ramones, “I Wanna Be Sedated”
* Steve Miller Band, “Fly Like an Eagle”
* T. Rex, “20th Century Boy”
* Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, “I Need to Know”
* War, “Low Rider”
* Warren Zevon, “Werewolves of London”
* Yes, “Roundabout”*





Spoiler: 1960s:



* Beach Boys, “Good Vibrations (Live)”
* David Bowie, “Space Oddity”
* The Doors, “Break on Through (To the Other Side)”*
* James Brown, “I Got You" (I Feel Good) – Alternate Studio Version
* The Jimi Hendrix Experience, “Crosstown Traffic”*
* The Who, “I Can See for Miles”



* Songs available on Rock Band III for the DS.

For the people who will get this game: Have fun! Can't wait for my pre-ordered copy to come out on the 29th!

For the people who won't: There's still time to _break on through to the other side_.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 25, 2010)

no dj hero 2 never got an official scene release but an ntsc version is out there.


----------



## melodical (Oct 25, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> no dj hero 2 never got an official scene release but an ntsc version is out there.



uk release out there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great game!


----------



## Peache (Oct 25, 2010)

So what are the graphics and importing songs like? There were no screenshots or discussion on how they were going to import songs from previous rock bands. They just said it was gonna happen for the Wii version


----------



## cacildo (Oct 25, 2010)

Fredy Garbagis said:
			
		

> MORRI



Que bicha...

Anyway, same old, same old. Notes coming down, you pressing buttons, guitar making CLECK CLECK sound, and your great reward is to listen the song as the same way as you could hear it in your stereo without any trouble

Really, they should make something more out of this...

I mean, something more that dosent force me to buy another plastic guitar.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 25, 2010)

cacildo said:
			
		

> Fredy Garbagis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Dude, seriously, research the game before rattling off entirely false insults.... 6 string guitar, new keyboard, both of which can be plugged into an amp or midi converter and be played just like their real counterparts.
Harmonix also assured that once you master a song on Expert Pro Guitar or Expert Pro Keyboard, you'll be able to play the real thing just by plugging it into one of those.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5De9eCH1EU Start at around 30 seconds to hear the confirmation of what I just said


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Oct 25, 2010)

cacildo said:
			
		

> Fredy Garbagis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should try buying one of these:


----------



## nando (Oct 25, 2010)

Fredy Garbagis said:
			
		

>




seems like a bad investment for a console that has little life left. if i'm guaranteed future game compatibility with that then i would buy it.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 25, 2010)

You read my post too nando..... They are REAL guitars and keybaords, not just for Rock Band.


----------



## unknownsoul (Oct 25, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> Fredy Garbagis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not console-specific (only the Squier, not the Mustang/102 button guitar). You need to buy the MIDI PRO Adapter that also works with keyboards and drums.


----------



## nando (Oct 25, 2010)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> You read my post too nando..... They are REAL guitars and keybaords, not just for Rock Band.




yes i understand they are real guitars. but it is a real guitar with added soon to be obsolete functionality that will cost you a lot more than what the guitar will be worth after it's just a real guitar. i'm always weary of spending so much in combined functionalities, because usually one those functionalities always breaks down or becomes obsolete and you end up with less than if you bought separate devices. 

i'd just really think about it several times before making the investment. it is very provocative i admit. but at least for me, i already have a crappy entry level guitar and i'd hate to have two crappy entry level guitars.

but it's relative. i think it will make a great learning tool. i doubt it will be any more fun than the 5 button play.

edit: i didn't know the squire wasn't console specific. so anyway, the mustang seems like the bad investment now.

edit: so if the squire requires the midi adapter, how will the game know if you have a guitar, drums, or keyboard attached? will we be able to fool the game into thinking there is a pro guitar?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 26, 2010)

i wish the upcomming NINTENDO DS (that's right. you heard me. DS) version is going to have this many songs...

it's chicken shit


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Will this still work with my Guitar Hero 3 controller?


----------



## pubert09 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, good news, I think!
This is recognizing my NTSC DLC!
Tried out Jumper '09 and it played.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 26, 2010)

pubert09 said:
			
		

> Well, good news, I think!
> This is recognizing my NTSC DLC!
> Tried out Jumper '09 and it played.









 Excellent news. Try one from each "wave" of releases though, 1 through 5, to be sure they all will work.


----------



## pubert09 (Oct 26, 2010)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> pubert09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Downloading them now! I'm not sure if it really matters what region the DLC is anyway. Isn't the folder setup the same?
Emulated NAND isn't working for me, though.
It freezes when it tries to load the DLC.
I hope it can be fixed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE: Sorry. I'm getting fed up. I keep getting out of date errors and such and don't feel like doing it again. I'm going to assume that they do work.
I can actually get on the store in RB3 and it is showing all the songs as purchased. It's weird. It's like it's entirely region free.


----------



## optimist (Oct 26, 2010)

anyone Have a link for rock band 3 ntsc?


----------



## nando (Oct 26, 2010)

you aren't allowed to ask that.


----------



## unknownsoul (Oct 26, 2010)

optimist said:
			
		

> anyone Have a link for rock band 3 ntsc?


Come and get it.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 26, 2010)

optimist said:
			
		

> anyone Have a link for rock band 3 ntsc?



here's a link

Rock Band 3 Link.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 26, 2010)

Unfortunate discovery.
When I load this via USB Loader on NTSC wii, it works fine, but my USA Keyboard is refusing to work on it. I do not know if it's because it's a PAL game with a USA USB-Dongle keyboard, or if it's somehowly interfering with the game also loading off USB. I just will not work, it syncs fine, but it isn't assigning the Keyboard a player number.

EDIT: I have confirmed that my always working Rock Band usb microphone is NOT working either. This almost assures it's a USB issue, I'll try to burn it somehowly getting around the error 002


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Oct 26, 2010)

My mic is working just fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the must beautiful news is that the RB2 Store hack is WORKING! I can download any DLC! 

I just need the NTSC version to confirm that my NTSC DLC collection will work too. And then I'll be in the hands of the glorious SDHC storage universe! =D


EDIT: OH SHIT. When I try to download from the store to my 4gb SDHC the game says "The device inserted in the SD Card Slot cannot be used." 

No SDHC support Harmonix? Seriously??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: Oh, well... I can download songs, but I can't play them. The same old "song cannot be restored to the Wii System Memory" problem. Guess we're gonna have to wait for a solution. =/

I was so excited when I saw all the songs 'purchased' on the list. =x


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 26, 2010)

The game even on Disc is refusing to recognize any of my USB stuff. Mic or keyboard, that is. Not a dang clue what's wrong since freddy's works.


----------



## ctkxtreme (Oct 26, 2010)

So, can anyone show some pics of the Wii version? Just curious to see (or because I'm pissed I can't pick up my bundle until tomorrow.)


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Oct 26, 2010)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> The game even on Disc is refusing to recognize any of my USB stuff. Mic or keyboard, that is. Not a dang clue what's wrong since freddy's works.


Doesn't make any sense. The USB Logitech mics are all the same thing.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes! now time to use my horrible keyboard/piano skills! XD


----------



## hergipotter (Oct 26, 2010)

uuh nice, my keyboard is arriving thrusday and it'll take this long to download the game...


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 26, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> edit: so if the squire requires the midi adapter, how will the game know if you have a guitar, drums, or keyboard attached? will we be able to fool the game into thinking there is a pro guitar?


It automatically recognizes the device plugged in. Let's say you plug in an e-drum kit, it will automatically recognize it and automatically map the pads to the respective colors (red for snare, yellow for the hi-hat, green for the tom). That's what HMX said but I don't know if all MIDI devices will be compatible or if manual input is required.

I should get my hands on a real keyboard and a MIDI adapter around Xmas.

Also, for the people who are curious of exporting Rock Band 2, it's $10 to export and is done by putting in the RB2 manual code (found at the back) into the "Redeem Code" section in RB3. Unfortunately, these songs won't make the cut:
AC/DC - Let There Be Rock
Metallica - Battery
Journey - Any Way You Want It
RHCP - Give It Away
Soundgarden - Spoonman


----------



## crezwell (Oct 26, 2010)

Thats cool if NTSC DLC is recognised on this version.
Just need someone who has the dlc on HDD and loading through uloader to try and see if it recognises the dlc already downloaded.  I'll have the game later but wont get to try it til tomorrow myself.  Anyone?


----------



## pubert09 (Oct 26, 2010)

crezwell said:
			
		

> Thats cool if NTSC DLC is recognised on this version.
> Just need someone who has the dlc on HDD and loading through uloader to try and see if it recognises the dlc already downloaded.  I'll have the game later but wont get to try it til tomorrow myself.  Anyone?


I've tried using emulated NAND with uLoader and it freezes up when trying to load the songs.


----------



## crezwell (Oct 26, 2010)

pubert09 said:
			
		

> crezwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not good news, Hopefully its due to a conflict between NTSC dlc and PAL game.  people are saying the dlc shows as purchased in the store but i havent heard anyone confirm one works thats already downloaded from the store.  So are the RB2 wads region free unlocking everything but the actually dlc file is causing the conflict.  Lets hope so.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 26, 2010)

Is this worth it when you only have a GH guitar? I mean recently we had GH: WoR. Does this bring anything new to the table in terms of "ol' fashioned les paul first edition"type of play? If it's only a bunch of new songs I'll pass this one. 

PS: the new guitar idea sounds very cool though. I must say (as a guitar player myself) one could maybe take one more extra step and just purchase a real guitar and start jamming without a game attached.


----------



## vegemikee (Oct 26, 2010)

Definitely buying this.  Also, are the pro instruments universal, as in they work on PS3, Wii and 360?  I'll still buy the keyboard regardless, as I am in need of a MIDI controller, but if they also worked on the PS3, that's just an added bonus


----------



## crezwell (Oct 26, 2010)

vegemikee said:
			
		

> Definitely buying this.  Also, are the pro instruments universal, as in they work on PS3, Wii and 360?  I'll still buy the keyboard regardless, as I am in need of a MIDI controller, but if they also worked on the PS3, that's just an added bonus


The 6 String Pro guitar is universal, the mustang 102button-er isnt.  I think anything which uses the midi adaptor will be universal cus the adaptor isnt console specific, so the madcat instruments (keyboard, mustang, drums) aren't as theyre just wireless controllers


----------



## vegemikee (Oct 26, 2010)

crezwell said:
			
		

> vegemikee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... the keyboard, Mustang and drums are or aren't universal...?


----------



## netspy (Oct 26, 2010)

What is the best IOS you can use with an USB loader to run the game, using a SDHC card and an USB mic ?

I think I've tried every possible combination for base IOSes used with Hermes v5.1 and cIOSX rev20b :
- IOS37 or IOS38 : SDHC card not recognized
- IOS57 : USB mic not recognized
- IOS56 : SDHC OK + USB mic OK, but with a very annoying problem, the controls are lagging sometimes, as described here by other people :
http://gbatemp.net/t147638-configurable-us...00#entry3154914
http://gbatemp.net/t243593-monster-hunter-...60#entry3023426

I'm using CFG Loader v59 [222].
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ctkxtreme (Oct 26, 2010)

None of the instruments are universal, and neither is the MIDI adapter.


----------



## crezwell (Oct 26, 2010)

vegemikee said:
			
		

> crezwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mustang, Keyboard and Drums aren't universal as theyre just fancy shaped wireless controllers like previous RB intruments.  From what i've read, the 6 string will be universal.  Thats what ive read, personally i can't see how the 6 string is universal when it has console specific buttons on the body.

edit.  this is what the wiki says, taken from eurogamer.
"The Squier will be console neutral, producing MIDI output and requiring players to also purchase the MadCatz MIDI adapter specific for their console."


----------



## Remco32 (Oct 26, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Will this still work with my Guitar Hero 3 controller?


Mine worked.

EDIT:
My RB1 instruments (Guitar, drum and mic) aren't recognized. My GH3 controller is.
I run the game via Neogamma, since I can't run it with my hardmod (error 002).
How can I get my other instruments to work?


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 26, 2010)

so... can nstc users acess the pal store or not?


----------



## Sly Terry (Oct 26, 2010)

netspy said:
			
		

> What is the best IOS you can use with an USB loader to run the game, using a SDHC card and an USB mic ?
> 
> I think I've tried every possible combination for base IOSes used with Hermes v5.1 and cIOSX rev20b :
> - IOS37 or IOS38 : SDHC card not recognized
> ...




I'm using the latest USBLoaderGX with all the Ioses updated, and it will not recognize my 8 GB SDHC card...

I know that CFG Loader vs. USBLoaderGX is NOT the issue, as the game is the deterrent from allowing/not allowing it..

Are you completely sure you are able to use an SDHC card for this game? What region is your Wii? PAL or NTSC?

Thanks


----------



## pubert09 (Oct 27, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> so... can nstc users acess the pal store or not?


I can. I have even downloaded and played songs.


----------



## Robotic Earthlin (Oct 27, 2010)

People who are having problems with SDHC and/or instruments: Did you have RB2/Beatles backups working properly?


----------



## netspy (Oct 27, 2010)

Sly Terry said:
			
		

> Are you completely sure you are able to use an SDHC card for this game? What region is your Wii? PAL or NTSC?
> Yes. Rock Band 2 only supports SD card, but Rock Band 3 supports SDHC, and using cIOSX rev20b (with IOS56 or IOS57 base), my Sandisk SDHC 16 Gb Class 2 is working perfectly (but not working with Hermes, whatever the IOS used as a base). I transferred my RB2 DLC on this SDHC card, and I can play it in RB3.
> 
> 
> ...


That's strange. I have a 206710 error when trying to access the PAL store with my PAL Wii (I also tried yesterday and it was the same). What did you use to launch the game ?


----------



## Remco32 (Oct 27, 2010)

Robotic Earthling said:
			
		

> People who are having problems with SDHC and/or instruments: Did you have RB2/Beatles backups working properly?


Yes, but I could run RB2 with my hardmod. I think using the softmod for this one is causing problems.


----------



## pubert09 (Oct 27, 2010)

netspy said:
			
		

> That's strange. I have a 206710 error when trying to access the PAL store with my PAL Wii (I also tried yesterday and it was the same). What did you use to launch the game ?


Cfg USB Loader, 249 r19 base 37.


----------



## djpookie2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone been able to get their USB keyboard to work.  The dongle lights up in the Wii start menu, but when you launch the game, no light comes on.  Is there a trick to get it to work?

I really wanted to try out the keyboard that I just bought.


----------



## nando (Oct 27, 2010)

djpookie2000 said:
			
		

> Has anyone been able to get their USB keyboard to work.  The dongle lights up in the Wii start menu, but when you launch the game, no light comes on.  Is there a trick to get it to work?
> 
> I really wanted to try out the keyboard that I just bought.




you are supposed to use a midi adapter, i don't think there is support for usb keyboards


----------



## djpookie2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought the official Rock Band 3 keyboard.


----------



## nando (Oct 27, 2010)

djpookie2000 said:
			
		

> I bought the official Rock Band 3 keyboard.




oh that sucks. i thought the wireless keyboard was gonna be direct, not require a usb dongle. that's kinda lame.


----------



## netspy (Oct 27, 2010)

pubert09 said:
			
		

> Cfg USB Loader, 249 r19 base 37.



Thanks for your answer, that's OK for me now. The store wasn't available in my country before today.


----------



## ziddey (Oct 28, 2010)

hmm why no ntsc release yet.

been running pal version on usblgx with hermesv5 cios37. ntsc rb2 songs work fine.

so going with cios56 would allow sdhc? no other improvements? I'm keeping regular sd for compatibility with other games.

I see the mustang is scheduled for 11/22. Anyone know when the squier is coming out?


----------



## jimbo11 (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, I have no idea where to find this information, because it's conveniently been left out of the support section of RB3's website.  I know a MIDI keyboard will work with the MIDI-USB adapter they sell, but I have a USB MIDI keyboard already (Yamaha DGX-230) which I use with my computer by just plugging into the USB port.  There's no MIDI port on my keyboard, only a USB port, and I plugged it into the USB port on back of my wii (the USB hard drive from which I am loading the game is plugged into the other).  I've started the game and everything runs smoothly but it doesn't detect the keyboard as being plugged in, the only "instrument" it's detecting is the one wii remote which it assumes is a microphone (though it tells me I don't have the mic plugged in, which is fine, because I don't own any rockband instruments and only want to use it for piano to see if I like it's implementation).

So...is it even possible to hook up a USB MIDI keyboard?  Seems like it should work because I'm basically just bypassing their MIDI adapter box and plugging straight into usb.  But it's currently not working, so either there's a problem with my IOS or something (I used pimp my wii, I don't know which IOSs I'm running anymore, I got tired of dealing with it so I just let pimp do it for me), or I'm not finding the option for it in the menus, or USB MIDI keyboards just don't work at all.

Anyone else figured this out yet?


----------



## gbasource (Oct 28, 2010)

I used neogamma to fix the problems with sd card dlc errors, but trust me guys the dlc isnt worth it in my opinion because there appears to be an issue with playing dlc from an sd card on guitar. When you strum there is a delay and most of the notes will be missed even when you hit them dead on target. Even after calibrating over and over again, the problem remains. For those of you who are having trouble getting the game to detect your usb instruments, install ciosrev20b and choose IOS250 as the IOS to use during installation.  Choose IOS57 as the base and IOS249 for the custom IOS installation slot. Now if you run the game with neogamma, your usb instruments will be detected. This worked for me.


----------



## ziddey (Oct 28, 2010)

of course you can't use a different keyboard.

wiimote will only be used as a controller for a mic user.

the keyboard midi-usb adapter has the controls for that player.


----------



## jznomoney (Oct 28, 2010)

anyone know where the ntsc version is?


----------



## Remco32 (Oct 28, 2010)

gbasource said:
			
		

> For those of you who are having trouble getting the game to detect your usb instruments, install ciosrev20b and choose IOS250 as the IOS to use during installation.  Choose IOS57 as the base and IOS249 for the custom IOS installation slot. Now if you run the game with neogamma, your usb instruments will be detected. This worked for me.


I tried that and it didn't work.
Could an outdated version of Neogamma have anything to do with this?


----------



## ohmyjosh (Oct 28, 2010)

Running PAL version off disc - I've tried three different brand 8GB sdhc cards and get the "The device inserted in the SD slot cannot be used" error.

I have all the instruments working in RB2 and Beatles RB and normal 2GBsd card works fine and all DLC loads and plays great.

I've seen some fixes, but they all seem to relate to USB loaders not disc loaders.

Can anyone help?  Thanks!


----------



## flippinphil (Oct 29, 2010)

another person having problems getting the keyboard recognized. hopefully someone fixes this soon


----------



## MrBananman (Oct 29, 2010)

ohmyjosh said:
			
		

> Running PAL version off disc - I've tried three different brand 8GB sdhc cards and get the "The device inserted in the SD slot cannot be used" error.
> 
> I have all the instruments working in RB2 and Beatles RB and normal 2GBsd card works fine and all DLC loads and plays great.
> 
> ...



SDHC support came with wii menu 4.0. So if you enver got that far you need to download special ios's to take care of that functionality.


----------



## nando (Oct 29, 2010)

so what's the verdict on the store? is the pal dlc compatible with ntsc rb2 and vice versa?


----------



## ohmyjosh (Oct 29, 2010)

MrBananman said:
			
		

> SDHC support came with wii menu 4.0. So if you enver got that far you need to download special ios's to take care of that functionality.




I'm running 4.1.

Another thread I read mentions needing the combination of ios37+ios38+ios60 with ios60 being the one responsible for SDHC.  Is there a way to splice that functionality into what exists to allow it?  Did that even make sense?  I'm running the game off disc with Softchip.

Thanks!


----------



## Remco32 (Oct 29, 2010)

I fixed my instrument (USB-instruments weren't recognized. Running the game via a softmod, game is on disc) problem:

I followed these tutorials:
http://gwht.wikidot.com/ios236 and
http://gwht.wikidot.com/hermes-ios222-223
After that, I ran the game with this loader: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K0EBZY5C (Use cIOS222)


----------



## nando (Oct 29, 2010)

Remco32 said:
			
		

> I fixed my instrument (USB-instruments weren't recognized. Running the game via a softmod, game is on disc) problem:
> 
> I followed these tutorials:
> http://gwht.wikidot.com/ios236 and
> ...




so you are running version 4 of hermes? are there any issues with dlc filling up the nand?


----------



## Remco32 (Oct 29, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> Remco32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Version 4, yes. Haven't tried anything with DLC.


----------



## Sly Terry (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's my issue:

I can either play with USBLoaderGX set to Hermes CIos 223 and the game will play fine with a standard SD card with DLC..

If I switch USBLoaderGX to Ios 249, this makes the game SDHC compatible, but doesn't detect my instruments...

I want it to detect my instruments AND play with my 8 GB SDHC card..

UPDATE:

If you want to use USB Loader GX and have use of SDHC cards AND have instruments show up you need:

IOS 223 38 merged with 60

This enables both...

If you have IOS 249 base 57, and you don't have IOS 223 base 38 merged with 60, you need to downgrade IOS 249 to Rev 17, then use HERMES V 4.0 and choose custom IOS 223 base 38 with 60.

Then you can upgrade your 249 IOS back to rev 20 base 57..

Hope this helps!!


----------



## nando (Oct 30, 2010)

so sly. does rev 4 allow you to play dlc without filling up the nand?

i'm on rev20 249 base 56 and my usb mic and sdch gets recognized, plus the dlc works. dlc downloaded on 223 doesn't show up as out of date either, unlike with rb2 or gh where dlc only works when loaded with the same ios they were downloaded. 

i don't have other usb instruments so i don't know if they work yet. i have to wait till the midi adapter comes out so i can use my keys and drums.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 31, 2010)

Just played this one for an hour and a half with just a regular GH les paul guitar.... Hmmm, this game feels rushed. That's my main gripe. The framerate can be very bad, especially  in the verdict-part right after the song. Also I had to fiddle with the calibration an incredible amount of time, which I didn't have to with the other GH and RB games. The setlist is surprisingly good I think. For once there's a lot of songs that I know. But this Rockband game really stands, almost invisible, in the shadow of my beloved The Beatles Rockband.

Score based on simply playing with a the first generation guitar:

The Beatles Rockband: 9/10
Rockband 3: 6/10


----------



## Sly Terry (Oct 31, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> so sly. does rev 4 allow you to play dlc without filling up the nand?
> 
> i'm on rev20 249 base 56 and my usb mic and sdch gets recognized, plus the dlc works. dlc downloaded on 223 doesn't show up as out of date either, unlike with rb2 or gh where dlc only works when loaded with the same ios they were downloaded.
> 
> i don't have other usb instruments so i don't know if they work yet. i have to wait till the midi adapter comes out so i can use my keys and drums.



Nando, I'm having the same issue as RB2 when it comes to actually running DLC's...it will save the games to NAND and fill it up using USBLoaderGX as well as CFGUSBLoader...

I burned a backup and ran it through Neogamma, but it won't detect the instruments!

Ideally what we need is a DVD loader that uses IOS 223 and we would be laughing!!


I'm still researching my options here, and will reply as soon as I have a solution..


----------



## Remco32 (Oct 31, 2010)

Speaking of DLC. I read somewhere in this topic there was some kind of glitch or something that would give free DLC. Is there a way to get the DLC for free?


----------



## Pete666 (Oct 31, 2010)

how can you play it without filling the wii nand with the dlc ???

I can't use rock band 2 or 3 without the disc channel because it won't transfer to sd card


----------



## Sly Terry (Oct 31, 2010)

Pete666 said:
			
		

> how can you play it without filling the wii nand with the dlc ???
> 
> I can't use rock band 2 or 3 without the disc channel because it won't transfer to sd card




After extensive research, the only way to get DLC working without it going to NAND, and filling it up after 2 songs, is if the game is running thru the disc channel using Darkcorp...

I have it installed, and RB2 NTSC works without any hitches, but DARKCORP does not work with PAL discs...

I will have to wait for the NTSC version of RB3 so my DARKCORP mod sees the disc, and allows me to run DLC without it copying over to NAND...

RB3 will work with the songs it comes with, and allow you to download songs, but what good is downloading if you can't play them??


----------



## nando (Oct 31, 2010)

the dlc will work if you have ciosx rev19 and up or hermes rev5.


----------



## WalterCool (Oct 31, 2010)

If you are playing with drums, just forgot SDHC... neither 38+60,or cIOS 57 will work, just 37+38 (tested on NTSC version of this game)

Im sorry, will work fine with cIOS 56


----------



## shadow_D (Oct 31, 2010)

WalterCool said:
			
		

> If you are playing with drums, just forgot SDHC... neither 38+60,or cIOS 57 will work, just 37+38 (tested on NTSC version of this game)
> 
> Im sorry, will work fine with cIOS 56



Could you tell me in steps how you did this? I'm kind of a n00b with messing around with IOS, what program and how to do it would be really nice. I did get the instrument to work, but not the SDHC cards...


----------



## WalterCool (Oct 31, 2010)

shadow_D said:
			
		

> WalterCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Install cIOSXrev20 249, the installer will ask you the cIOS to use (default cIOS 57), just  change it to cIOS 56 and install it

Tutorial of HOW DOWNLOAD IT AND INSTALL IT, check on Wii forums, hacking subforum, a pinned topic


----------



## justmike (Nov 1, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Just played this one for an hour and a half with just a regular GH les paul guitar.... Hmmm, this game feels rushed. That's my main gripe. The framerate can be very bad, especially  in the verdict-part right after the song. Also I had to fiddle with the calibration an incredible amount of time, which I didn't have to with the other GH and RB games.



That is what I thought and that is what I was doing. Playing around with the calibration for half an hour.

How are you playing the game? If you're running it using 249 v20 with 56 base you'll get lag. I played it using IOS37 and there was no lag

ISO56 has a slight lag when playing RB3, but has SDHC support. ISO37 has no SDHC support, but plays with no lag.

So the option is to use ISO37 with a few 2 GB cards to play DLC or suffer the lag. Hm.

What does everyone else do?


----------



## nando (Nov 1, 2010)

i haven't experienced lag with 56


----------



## justmike (Nov 1, 2010)

I just checked now, it only lags when you play a song on the sd card, I just played 2 songs in the game there is no lag, but if you play songs on the sd card, it lags on a few notes when you strum like you missed them.

nando, you tried songs on the sd card? When you strum does it miss? Not all the time, but the ones you know you got!


----------



## nando (Nov 1, 2010)

i'll double check dlc tomorrow
it makes no sense tho since it copies over to nand. do you have a slow card? again, i don't think it should make a difference.


----------



## justmike (Nov 1, 2010)

I just tried GH 5, that works pretty well, only had 1 frame rate issue. 

I put on Rock Band 3 again, and it's 1 note missed every so often.

Maybe a slow card (I use a micro SD card within a SD card 2 GB -- upgrading soon). All songs that come with the game play well though.

I'd appreciate it if you could let us know of your performance when you play the DLC tomorrow.

Anyone else notice any lag?


----------



## vegemikee (Nov 1, 2010)

justmike said:
			
		

> I just tried GH 5, that works pretty well, only had 1 frame rate issue.
> 
> I put on Rock Band 3 again, and it's 1 note missed every so often.
> 
> ...



Running the game perfectly without lag via latest CFG under Waninkoko's cIOS249 with 56 base.


----------



## ziddey (Nov 1, 2010)

on easy songs like most of the lady gaga jibberjabber, i can do easy 100%s unless i'm being sloppy. but under rb3, i seem to always miss one or two. not sure how it happens. using hermes v5 cios37.


----------



## justmike (Nov 1, 2010)

Interesting. Is it Bad Romance? lol I also seem to miss one or two but on 249 ISO56, I played it on v5 cios37 and didn't miss.

I'm thinking it might be a sd card issue. What sd card do you use ziddey?


----------



## ziddey (Nov 1, 2010)

just a plain old 2gb sd nonhc. switched back to rb2 and sure enough, 100's again. maybe i'm just nuts.


----------



## nando (Nov 1, 2010)

i've seen thread with people complaining about rb3 and maybe suggesting that the accuracy window is smaller in rb3. at least it doesn't seem to be a loader issue


----------



## netspy (Nov 1, 2010)

vegemikee said:
			
		

> justmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@justmike : It's the same for me, it lags, especially with DLCs.
I think it's a problem with cIOSX rev20 with IOS56 as base.
I hope Waninkoko is aware of the problem and that he will fixed it in a future version, because the fact that the controls are lagging is not only existing in RB3 (as written on page 3, in my previous post).
I'm currently using cIOSX rev19 with IOS57 as base and the latest CFG Loader in order to run RB3, and the controls are OK, but my mic isn't detected with IOS57-based cIOS.


----------



## justmike (Nov 2, 2010)

ziddey said:
			
		

> just a plain old 2gb sd nonhc. switched back to rb2 and sure enough, 100's again. maybe i'm just nuts.
> 
> I also use a 2gb card. Funny, I played it for 4 hours yesterday using v5 223-m ISO37 on usb-config and it played perfectly, not a single bit of lag.
> 
> ...



Did you try using cIOSX rev20 hermes v5.1 223-m on ISO37? No SDHC but works without any lag at all.


----------



## netspy (Nov 2, 2010)

justmike said:
			
		

> Did you try using cIOSX rev20 hermes v5.1 223-m on ISO37? No SDHC but works without any lag at all.


Thanks for the advice, but I think I'll stay with cIOSX rev 19 IOS57-based, there's no lag and I want my SDHC card to be detected, because all my previous GH imports (GH5, WT, SH) are stored on it.


----------



## vegemikee (Nov 2, 2010)

I can confirm that cIOS249 56 base works perfectly with SDHC mode and a keyboard plugged into port 1.


----------



## nando (Nov 2, 2010)

so i just played for about an hour.5 - i played party mode and experienced no lag during gameplay with base 56. the animations was extremely choppy in between songs when playing only dlc, but in game it was perfectly fine. i don't know if it is the same for 223 because it doesn't read sdhc. maybe someone can confirm if animations are only choppy in base56. wiiflow menu is definitely choppy with base 56 so it might be it. but i didn't experience lag during play. 

i got 99 percent in most songs in medium and the times i messed up was because i had my finger on the wrong button and not because of timing. i even tried playing hard for the first time and i 98 percented that rehab song. in that it was pretty obvious the screw ups were my fault.

anyway. base 56 seems fine so far.


----------



## netspy (Nov 2, 2010)

That's strange. Here's my configuration : PAL Wii, System Menu 4.2, CFG USB Loader v60-249, cIOSX Rev20b IOS56-based in slot 249.

I'm sure that RB3 is lagging when loading it with cIOS in slot 249.  I'm using GH3 and GH WoR guitar controllers, playing with "normal" difficulty, and I'm sure I'm not missing any note.
Sometimes, there is a visual lag for less than a second, and the game consider I missed the note.

It's exactly the same with Guitar Hero WoR. When I run the game from the original disc from the disc channel (using original IOS56 and not cIOS 249), there is no lag.
I'll be glad to understand what causes this lag issue, and why the results are different with the same version of CFG loader and the same cIOS.


----------



## justmike (Nov 3, 2010)

Did you update from cIOS rev 19 to rev20b netspy?


----------



## netspy (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's my configuration :
In slot 249 : cIOSX Rev20b (IOS 56 base)
In slot 250 : cIOSX Rev19 (IOS 57 base)
+ CFG USB Loader v60

I'm using 249 when I want to sing, 250 when I want to play the guitar, and original disc when I want to do both.


----------



## PrimeTime 84 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have read that RB3 have a limit of 1000 DLC songs. Someone more can confirm this?


----------



## wiimanizer (Nov 5, 2010)

any confirmation of the ability of using SDHC for dlc?


----------



## lettuce (Nov 6, 2010)

Does RB3 support SDHC cards and also SD cards bigger than 4GB??, as RB2 didnt!


----------



## ctkxtreme (Nov 6, 2010)

To confirm the above 3 posts, yes RB3 does accept SDHC cards, however, there's no point in getting a 32GB because of the 1000 dlc cap limit, so stick with a 16GB.


----------



## lettuce (Nov 6, 2010)

cool cheers


----------



## Gelton (Nov 7, 2010)

Just to add my experience:

RB3 was giving me that random lag where i would miss a note every so often(I play guitar and drums on expert, im sure of the randomness). Originally I was on 249 rev14 when this happened. I thought that might be the problem, so I installed rev20 on 56. Fixed my DLC from USB, but didn't fix the lag obviously (you can pause the game at the beginning of every song to fix this, but thats just annoying). 

Will using 223 fix this problem?


----------



## justmike (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, 223 will fix the problem, but then you can't use SDHC.

So, you say if you pause the song when you play and unpause, it won't lag?


----------



## nando (Nov 8, 2010)

ctkxtreme said:
			
		

> To confirm the above 3 posts, yes RB3 does accept SDHC cards, however, there's no point in getting a 32GB because of the 1000 dlc cap limit, so stick with a 16GB.




but there is a point to getting 32gb because you can also use it for rb:beatles and gh6 also and other games that may have dlc. plus 1000 songs takes up more than 16gb


----------



## Gelton (Nov 9, 2010)

justmike said:
			
		

> Yes, 223 will fix the problem, but then you can't use SDHC.
> 
> So, you say if you pause the song when you play and unpause, it won't lag?



Yeah, if you pause the game briefly after a song starts, it will fix the weird notes missed every so often. I've made a habit out of doing it every time.

Thanks


----------



## netspy (Nov 9, 2010)

That's really interesting Gelton, thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.


----------



## barnito (Nov 14, 2010)

I got mine to work off USB with wiiflow by using the CIOSx rev20b installer to install a CIOS with a base of 56 to slot 236, and telling wiiflow to launch RB with 236..... should work in any other loaders the same....

RB3 usues IOS56, therefore must be launched with a CIOS that is based off IOS56....


----------



## Runey (Dec 18, 2010)

Sly Terry said:
			
		

> Here's my issue:
> 
> I can either play with USBLoaderGX set to Hermes CIos 223 and the game will play fine with a standard SD card with DLC..
> 
> ...



Can anyone help me?
I have found the following works /difficulties 

ios 249v20 - SD card 2gb and pro guitar work.  SDHC 16gb card does not work, rockband 3 gives error about the device loaded into SD won't work (some shit)

ios 222-mload , same issue as 249

ios 223-mload , SDHC 16gb card loads without error, but pro guitar not recognized. 

ios 224-mload , same issue as 223


anyone have any suggestions to get my sdhc card working AND my pro guitar controller?

------ edit ------

i had ios 249v20 with base 36
when i reinstalled it with base 56 now SDHC and pro guitar work


----------



## linkds (Dec 30, 2010)

OK i installed ios 249 v20 base 56 and SDHC works but all the songs in game have much lag and i cant play so today i will try emu nand on sdhc for rock band 3 and try to download dlc and alter i post my try here =)


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 9, 2011)

My pro Madcatz guitar isn't responsive (only the + and - buttons work), but it's connecting. What am I doing wrong?
I have:

- cIOS 202 v5, with ios57.
- cIOS 222 v4, with ios38.
- cIOS 223 v4, with ios37/38.
- cIOS 224 v5.1, with ios57.
- cIOS 236, with ios36.
- cIOS 249 v21, with ios 56.

Is there anything I should change?
I've ran the game with all of them, only 223 and 249 will give me the limited responsiveness that I mentioned above.


----------



## Germini (Aug 10, 2011)

I managed to have RB3 working using uLoader + emulated nand with no problems at all, haven't tried mic though. I am so happy right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, if anyone needs more details tell me.


----------



## mojobaby27 (Dec 29, 2011)

Runey,

Is correct just tried what he recommended and it works.

"If you want to use USB Loader GX and have use of SDHC cards AND have instruments show up you need:

IOS 223 38 merged with 60    This enables both..."


----------

